# Deep Dish, two layer, Sweet Potato Cobbler



## tr8gram (Apr 3, 2014)

I need some help, please.  I am 64 years old and my "Grannie" use to make a deep dish, multilayer sweet potato cobbler.  Can someone help me with this recipe?  I remember that she peeled, sliced, and cooked the sweet potatoes first on top of the stove; then she rolled out her dough (here again, I never learned her recipe for making buttermilk biscuit dough, because the recipe was in her mind, eyes, and hands!), she put a layer of sweet potatoes, a layer of dough strips, another layer of potatoes, and then top off with a layer of dough in a lattice form on top, then in the oven until all layers were baked.  At what temperature, I have no idea.  But she would also make a multilayer peach cobbler, strawberry, etc. what ever fruit was in season.

Can anyone help me with a recipe for a Multilayer, Deep Dish, Sweet Potato Cobbler?  Please?  Thanks!

P.S.  My "Grannie" use to say that the fruit was there just to give the dough flavor, I guess that is way the multilayers.  LOL


----------

